# Rentals available, not points MGV/DRI



## DisneyAnna (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Morning,

I am an MGV owner with 166 points, since the 1990s and I've never experienced this situation before - is it common to find that a resort has rooms available for a fee, but not for points? 

I always knew that the resorts also have rental income, but I thought that if a room was available, an owner could get it for points.

DRI told me that only a certain number of rooms are available for points at each resort.  The rep couldn't provide me the ratio of rental vs points.  She told me if the room is not rented, it stays empty and doesn't ever become available for points.

Seems a little hinky to me, is this really how it works?

Anna


----------



## rj80 (Jan 30, 2014)

*MGV MET Rentals or travel site rentals?*

MGV has had in place in the past that you can rent-Monarch Escape Time 45 days or less if there is availablity for $$. This is still in place because I just questioned the MGV/DRI rep about our benefits.  Now whether the availability is on owner's units or developer's units(see below), I don't know.

Or do you mean that the rentals are through Expedia, Travelocity, etc? In that case the rental units are the developers units and have not been sold to new MGV/DRI point owners yet. They rent through these sites, along with Travelzoo, Groupon to make $$ on those units not sold and get those suckers to come to the timeshare sales to sell the DRI product. So therefore these units are not availables to point or deeded owners.

All our benefits are still in place except for Premier members no longer get the 20% off card that you can use at the MGV resorts at restaurants and spas.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## DisneyAnna (Jan 31, 2014)

*MGV rentals*

I was on the website for Palm Canyon Resort.  Do you know how to check for escape time on the DRI iphone app?


----------

